# Ringneck Doves and nesting



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sure it is too late in the year to worry about nesting, but this ringneck book I have says that I should have a nest in the cage when I put the doves in it? So they can get used to it? Do they have to have one from day one, or can I give them one in the spring? 

Another question, I also read that the nest should be level with the roost to deter them from roosting on the nest. My cages are one large unit divided. Each 'cage' is approximately 2' wide by 3' long by 2' tall, one for each pair. All sides are 'open' (hardware cloth), so I don't think I can put a 'nest' on the outside 'walls' of the outer pens. This means that I'd need to have them pretty much across from the nest of the adjoining pen, or at least fairly close. Will they use the nest if there is another nest on the other side of the wire? If not (I doubt it), how far apart should I put the nests? Should I have a solid divider between them? 

Another question, what is a good 'thing' to use for a nest? I was going to get some dog crate bowls until I realized that these were no where near as big as I thought they were. Any suggestions?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the nest should be in there when you put them in, or else they will use anything..like the feed bowl or the floor of the cage.. mine lay all year long..they slow a bit in winter though.. what I did was I got a round basket from the dollar store.. one with a handle like an easter basket and zip tied it to the roof of the cage by the handle and put it in the upper corner and zip tied the lower handle part to the side of the cage so it would not swing around when they landed on it.. I have three hens and they all use the same nest...lol.. three hens in an easter basket is pretty cute.. I fold a paper towel and put it in the bottom of the basket, and change it when needed, they like to put strips of paper and pieces of twine in the basket to "build" a nest.. they do not build good nests, it seems a few strips of paper and twine makes them happy..


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it okay to have them next to each other? The dividers between the pens is just a piece of hardware cloth (1/2"). Would they use the nests if they are directly across from another nest? I don't want to put the nest on the outside 'wall' of the end pens, and putting them on the inside would have them pretty close. Unless I put one in the front and another in the back, but then one of them would be in the sun during the day


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

friend-2-fowl said:


> Is it okay to have them next to each other? The dividers between the pens is just a piece of hardware cloth (1/2"). Would they use the nests if they are directly across from another nest? I don't want to put the nest on the outside 'wall' of the end pens, and putting them on the inside would have them pretty close. Unless I put one in the front and another in the back, but then one of them would be in the sun during the day


they like the nest high, so zip tie them in the upper opposites corners.


----------



## atvchick95 (Jan 4, 2011)

We just put our nest bowls on the floor of the cage for our ringneck doves, They use it very well and sit and feed the babies they've had with no troubles at all. 
But this spring when we build their out door flight We'll most likely be adding the nests up higher but for now in single cages they're on the floor and does just fine


----------

